# Pickling Jalepenos and Banana Peppers Help



## SaltMan (Jun 15, 2012)

Me and my Dad are pickling some peppers for the first time. We have pickled okra and cucumbers but not peppers so I have decided to consult the unlimited wisdom of the 2coolers for advice. Let me know what all got for this endeavor!


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

I have a jalapeÃ±o one I use for Mexican style. Pm me if you want it.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Dang! Those look good!


----------



## SaltMan (Jun 15, 2012)

Well we did some pickles and JalapeÃ±os today! Here's how they turned out.


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Will post recipe tonight.


----------



## g2outfitter (Jul 21, 2009)

Polaroid does it right. Look good

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Www.simplyrecipes.com/recipes/pickled_jalapenos_escabeche-print-photo/

I cut the oil by a 3rd, and in step 2 I fry for about 5 minutes not 10. On step 3 I cook just until they start turning olive color as I like mine a little crunchier. The more you cool the softer they get.


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

I also play around with it a little bit and have used whole peppers like it calls for as well as slicing them in 4. I like the sliced ones better and cooking time is reduced.


----------



## CulturedHick (Jun 11, 2011)

Those look great! Thanks for the recipe!!


----------



## deano77511 (Feb 2, 2005)

Thanks , can't wait to make a batch !!!!


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

I boil the jalapenos in vinegar before canning to soften them up


----------



## spechunter (Oct 9, 2006)

*Cooked salsa recipe for canning*

7 pounds tomatoes
15 fresh jalapeÃ±os
2 cups chopped onion
7 cloves fresh garlic
1/2 cup cilantro
1 cup cider vinegar
1. 6 oz can tomato paste
1 teaspoon fresh ground black pepper
1 teaspoon cumin
2 tablespoons canning salt

For mild salsa deseed half of the jalapeÃ±os

Wash and cut tomatoes and jalapeÃ±os in half. Roast till slightly charred In oven on 500 approx 30 minutes Add all ingredients to stock pot and bring to boil. Reduce heat and blend with immersion blender simmer for 30 minutes. 
Ladle into hot jars and process for 15 minutes in canner

Makes 6 pint jars


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Since we are sharing here is my favorite salsa, not my recipe but my favorite. I double the chipotles


----------



## larryamyers (Dec 20, 2009)

*jalapenos*

I like to buy a big jar of hot jalapenos and drain all the liquid off into the sink. Pour them all out, and put a layer back in the jar, cover with sugar. Keep doing this until the peppers are at the top and layer with one last layer. Put the jar in the refrigerator and turn over every other day for a week.

After one week you will have a clear liquid and the peppers will be hot and sweet. Awesome!


----------

